# Mathews Strings!!!! Why Why Why ?



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Amazing*

Put new Apex 7 together last night, 1 or 2 twist in cable and a few in string. Bows ATA was correct and it made 70 lbs at 27". Shot a 375 grain arrow through meter at 282 FPS.


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Ovation the same thing*

Ask anyone who owned or owns an ovation.I think Mathews was just a little aggressive with their stats.Cost me $750,and I had to spend $100 on a WC string that netted me the same results.How do you think they got where they are......Won't happen again to me anyway.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*Never again.....*

mathews has replaced my cable twice, i think it's a joke. You pay almost $800 for a bow that has to have a new cable put on it every other month. Ticks me off nowing next time i'm gonna have to buy a custom string to have it torn up. I've heard it said that the idler wheel lean causes it, but my bow was tuned by mathews and started chewing it up that week. But i'm sure it's still "my fault" in some way.  Mathews decent customer is service is the only reason i might consider buying another mathews. Besides i've heard the Trykon makes the sb like shooting a log. I'll never buy a new bow till it's been out awhile and heard all the pros and cons here on AT.


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

*Mathews Strings...What a Joke*

String quality was what tipped the cart over to Bowtech for me. I knew the speed was better with BT, but I also knew I didn't have to immediately take the JUNK string off like I did as soon as I took the Mathews bows off the store shelf. :thumbs_do 

I'm glad I did. My Allegiance and OG are sweet. I admit the new Apex 7 is getting second looks from me though. That is one nice looking bow. I hope to get to try one out after my RC surgery.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*Apex 7*

huntnjerms, if you are getting eat at the idler you may have a lean issue. Find someone who has a spot hogg laser and get it checked. I know we all had troubles with the ZEBRA strings, but I think Mathews may be on the right track with this BARACUDA on the APEX 7. I have been shooting mine close to two weeks now and a friend of mine is on staff and has three of them. We have been shooting a good bit and have not had to change a thing. AMAZING!!! I am almost positive I'm gonna sale both my LX's, my C3, maybe even my Apex. I gotta have another 7, and want to hunt with Prestige next season.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*eats it anyways......*

My bow was tuned by Mathews and it was eating at the bottom by the cam a week later, i checked the idler, and it's not leaning at full draw. I ordered a Vapor Trail string and cable expecting it on friday.:thumbs_up I'm starting to think the Zebra string on my fathers parker is the cause of a ten yard drop whenever it's wet or cold outside. 

Did anyone happen to notice the article in the January/Febuary issue of Peterson's bowhunting Function versus Fancy by Bill Winke? It starts on page 79, and on page 81 under the heading string and peep...."I have only found one source for good strings: custom string makers. One of the top bow manufacturers recently told me that they don't try to make strings of this quality because it costs too much to spend the time needed to make a good string." Made me wonder a little bit.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*eats it anyways......*

My bow was tuned by Mathews and it was eating at the bottom by the cam a week later, i checked the idler, and it's not leaning at full draw. I ordered a Vapor Trail string and cable expecting it on friday.:thumbs_up I'm starting to think the Zebra string on my fathers parker is the cause of a ten yard drop whenever it's wet or cold outside. 

Did anyone happen to notice the article in the January/Febuary issue of Peterson's bowhunting Function versus Fancy by Bill Winke? It starts on page 79, and on page 81 under the heading string and peep...."I have only found one source for good strings: custom string makers. One of the top bow manufacturers recently told me that they don't try to make strings of this quality because it costs too much to spend the time needed to make a good string." Made me wonder a little bit.


----------



## southerngirl (Oct 2, 2005)

dillio67 said:


> Ask anyone who owned or owns an ovation.I think Mathews was just a little aggressive with their stats.Cost me $750,and I had to spend $100 on a WC string that netted me the same results.How do you think they got where they are......Won't happen again to me anyway.


My husband did the same thing. Spend all that money on a new bow, just to spend more money for strings:thumbs_do 
And why didn't Mathews bother to inform the ones that registered their bows that you had to becareful changing the strings because one of the posts has a sharp edge that needs to be sanded down? We found out the hard way, cut the coating on the WC strings. Just glad he didn't cut the string itself


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

Mathews should have an option to buy a bow with or without a string!!!!


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

Huntnjerms said:


> Mathews should have an option to buy a bow with or without a string!!!!


They all should!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

KDS said:


> They all should!


that was what i was thinking.
it's not just mathews...


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

Carefull don't use the M word in vane or you will suffer the wrath ...


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

run for your life ... :bolt:


----------



## sean (May 31, 2003)

I'm surprised that a million people haven't posted on this. Ware are the bow Ho's ? :tongue: sleeping probably he he he he just kidding boys ....


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

I am very uncertain about Mathews string specs overall. I made a cable that I thought was going to be about 1/8" short and ended up having to twist it up more to get the bow in specs. The finished length that was requires was significantly shorter than what Mathews listed.

Now I prefer to get the bow to specs with the old crappy strings and then take them off and measure to see what lengths are really required.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*RobVos*

I know what you mean. The LX that I mentioned that will not make the #70 that it is supposed to be and my camo LX, I started twisting till I got ATA and BH to spec. String is 2" shorter than spec. Cable one inch short. Almost as bad for camo bow. I have an Apex, one inch short string and 1/2 inch on cable. They must have been listening to talk like this though! Cable and string on my new Apex 7 is on the money.


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

*mines fine*

Mine makes 72#@27 inches,with factory string and cable,since it was new ,nothing has moved or stretched yet,after thousands of shots,even my peep still aligns perfect,had good luck with factory hoyt and martin strings too!!:beer:


----------



## tc173 (Feb 17, 2005)

Huntnjerms said:


> mathews has replaced my cable twice, i think it's a joke. You pay almost $800 for a bow that has to have a new cable put on it every other month. Ticks me off nowing next time i'm gonna have to buy a custom string to have it torn up. I've heard it said that the idler wheel lean causes it, but my bow was tuned by mathews and started chewing it up that week. But i'm sure it's still "my fault" in some way.  Mathews decent customer is service is the only reason i might consider buying another mathews. Besides i've heard the Trykon makes the sb like shooting a log. I'll never buy a new bow till it's been out awhile and heard all the pros and cons here on AT.


I've owned two mathews or several years and never,never and never had a problem. maybe it's just me


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

Maybe we will be seeing more custom limb makers in the future. Mathews specs don't seem to be to tight. Do other bow manufactures have the same problems with bows not hitting there max weight?


----------



## 164 Bowhunter (Mar 9, 2005)

I too have experienced problems with the string/cable of my Matthews Switchback. As much as I hate to complain, I've shot he bow thousands of times , and will have to adjust it every once in a while because of string/cable stretch. One night I was shooting the bow, and within about 45 minutes of shooting, the string stretched to the point where the peep was about 90 degrees out of alignment. Don't get me wrong, I like this bow, it shoots great when it is set up, but the factory string/cable stinks. I will be changing to a Winners Choice string /cable after the season is over I'm tired of having to deal with this problem, and I hate worring if my peep sight will be aligned properly at first light if a buck walks by. Three other guys in my bow club have bought new Switchbacks, two of them had the same problems and have switched strings/cables. I think Matthews should make good on these complaints(eg. replace stings& cables)after paying almost $700 for these bows, why should you spend another $100 on strings& cables because their strings& cables aer inferior. Just had to get that off my chest .


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*Replaced the stock junk.......*

Put vapor trail string and cable on, and have actually enjoyed shooting my SB for the first time in a looooooooooooooooong time.


----------



## Huntnjerms (Nov 2, 2005)

*In all Fairness.......*

Here's a copy/paste from the Mathews website forum concerning the topic of the new hybrid strings zebra came out with. this is from the zebra division manager.........

I just want to briefly input more information into this discussion. Unlike last year's Barracuda string, we are now pre-twisting and pre-stretching, as opposed to just pre-stretching. Because of this, our servings are now as tight or tighter than if you were to serve the string while on the bow. This technology was developed, in part, in response to feedback from this forum. We appreciate everyone's independent analysis of their archery equipment. 

Aparently they have changed from 452X on last years string to 8125 (or vise versa), and there doesn't apear to be as many problems with the string/cables on the XT. Hopefully it's true so we don't have to pay an extra hundred bucks to replace the strings right away. Aparently Winners choice has something new out too.

Just a little info i thought i'd share.....


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Cables on my first Switchback were junk*

The Cables and string on the new XT are far better, zero peep rotation, and after several hundred shots no wear on the cables...But I agree every since my lx I had issues with Mathews strings


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Cars take gasoline and my SB takes strings. My cable got chewed up, so I reserved it and then did it again. Now my string is being eaten around the cam. I am looking into new strings and cables for it. Mathews string department won't return my emails.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Doc said:


> Cars take gasoline and my SB takes strings. My cable got chewed up, so I reserved it and then did it again. Now my string is being eaten around the cam. I am looking into new strings and cables for it. Mathews string department won't return my emails.


replace the strings I had my original SB reserved at least 10 times.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> replace the strings I had my original SB reserved at least 10 times.


I just ordered a new set of strings and cables from bucknasty and plan on doing exactly as you suggested. Thanks.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Doc said:


> I just ordered a new set of strings and cables from bucknasty and plan on doing exactly as you suggested. Thanks.


thats a good choice I have heard nothing but good about his strings and also crackers...


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

RobVos said:


> I am very uncertain about Mathews string specs overall. I made a cable that I thought was going to be about 1/8" short and ended up having to twist it up more to get the bow in specs. The finished length that was requires was significantly shorter than what Mathews listed.
> 
> Now I prefer to get the bow to specs with the old crappy strings and then take them off and measure to see what lengths are really required.


I have noticed the same thing. I know the string I made was right on and I still have to twist it up. Oh, well, I stopped buying Mathews anyway. Its a good bow, but I decided no more draw specific bow, period. I don't care what speed they shoot.

Your right, the best way is to twist up the old string to spec. and use it as a pattern on the new one.


----------

